# High Lighting for 6.6 Fluval Chi?



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

Been looking around this and many other forums. I have a planted 6.6 Fluval Chi with the following plants:
Afzelli, Windelov, Dwarf Hairgrass, Wisteria, Amazon Frogbit (doing poorly)

and I am wondering how to carpet dwarf and make the plants grow. I would also like red plants as well but I am not exactly sure what lighting I should use and what filter should go with the new set up.

I have a betta fish and 3 ghost shrimp atm and would like a faster speed of growth for the plants. No Co2 and the tank is a month old with Seachem Flourite as the substrate. Please give me some links on what is the appropriate lighting for "high lighting" as I know it should be 3 watts per gallon and the current filter/light is not strong enough to support fast and high light growth. I sometimes use natural sunlight but only parts of the day and I cannot find 19.8 watt lamps etc. (been looking on ebay, amazon, home depot etc.) and need some help! Any help is welcomed


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

If I am correct, then this chi is 10x10x16 inches.
For red plants, your best best would be to go with a Finnex fugeray or planted plus. You might have to use at least seachem excel for co2 because the PAR on either light will drive your plants to grow faster and co2 will be the bigger limiting factor as a result.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

umarnasir335 said:


> If I am correct, then this chi is 10x10x16 inches.
> For red plants, your best best would be to go with a Finnex fugeray or planted plus. You might have to use at least seachem excel for co2 because the PAR on either light will drive your plants to grow faster and co2 will be the bigger limiting factor as a result.


Correct, I was thinking about the finnex fugeray as it was only $30,the planted plus is 12 only, but is the regular one medium or high lighting? I was plannning on making a a custom hood to replace it as well. And I'm quite a newbie with this planted aquarium thing. I was looking up diy co2 kits with diffusers and such but since I have ghost shrimp, I don't want to suffocate them. How do you know when its enough co2? I might use excel actually but I prefer the diy. I just don't want shrimp to belly up in the tank overnight. Any help is appreciated and thanks so much for the reply man! Also, link? As there are the regular ones that clip on and then the gooseneck planted +, etc.


----------



## AlbertoniO (Apr 22, 2014)

just received my Finnex Fugeray which I bought from Amazon (but i live in Spain). Lovely light, very strong. Also the colours come out so much better than with the standard Chi light. Good luck!


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

OK, let me address some things:

1. DIY co2 doesn't have nearly enough pressure or co2 output to harm/gas your inverts or fish. Use it, but you might want to run an airstone at night just in case.

2. The regular fugeray has med. output. With the planted plus, you would still be at medium lighting because of the height of your tank but the plants will certainly appreciate the more intense light and added red spectrum.

3. Excel is great, but not nearly potent enough to make plants pearl and drive fast growth IME.

4. 



 Regular finnex 10 inch fixture. If you want the planted+, I think the 12 inch fixture CAN fit onto your tank - you'll just have to move in the rim holders, unless you're planning on hanging the light, of course


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

AlbertoniO said:


> just received my Finnex Fugeray which I bought from Amazon (but i live in Spain). Lovely light, very strong. Also the colours come out so much better than with the standard Chi light. Good luck!


Great to hear! I've been hearing AMAZING things about this. How goes the growth? And what are you using to cover the top as well as filtraton? thanks



umarnasir335 said:


> OK, let me address some things:
> 
> 1. DIY co2 doesn't have nearly enough pressure or co2 output to harm/gas your inverts or fish. Use it, but you might want to run an airstone at night just in case.
> 
> ...


Ah alright I was going to go planted + because it seemed better but if they both have medium output I'd rather choose a smaller one, they have a planted plus clip on here:http://www.finnex.net/index.php/plantedcliplight/?___store=default
but I was curious on which is the best that or the planted plus bar or the regular with moonlight. I prefer high lighting for the red plants as those plants don't show red till they are high lighting no? My tank's back is elevated but the front is only 2". also that link doesn't seem to work. This is it correct? http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/led-fixtures/finnex-fugeray-326.htmlThanks so much for your help guys!


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I used to use the Finnex FugeRay - R Clipon (now renamed to Planted+ Clip-on) on my 10 gallon, and believe it will work great on a Fluval Chi. It would probably put you in the medium light range - which, unless you're running co2 - I wouldn't go high light.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

Veritas said:


> I used to use the Finnex FugeRay - R Clipon (now renamed to Planted+ Clip-on) on my 10 gallon, and believe it will work great on a Fluval Chi. It would probably put you in the medium light range - which, unless you're running co2 - I wouldn't go high light.


If I can get a high light, I will start doing Co2 and starting that. Just want to carpet the dwarf hairgrass mostly and they grow and flourish without Co2 from what I researched. But I want to grow red plants and will probably start Co2 as well. Just curious which out of the 3, the clip on, the regular or the planted plus bar is the best. Or an option for high light as well, thanks guys so much!


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

DesignZ said:


> If I can get a high light, I will start doing Co2 and starting that. Just want to carpet the dwarf hairgrass mostly and they grow and flourish without Co2 from what I researched. But I want to grow red plants and will probably start Co2 as well. Just curious which out of the 3, the clip on, the regular or the planted plus bar is the best. Or an option for high light as well, thanks guys so much!



It will take a long time for DHG to carpet w/o co2. It's possible I guess, but I haven't had luck with that, despite many attempts. If you dry start the tank, that might allow for the DHG to carpet, then flood the tank after. I definitely recommend using Miracle Gro Organic Potting mix below your substrate with DHG - it loves it.

Your best option for medium to high light is probably the 12 inch Planted+ based on what you have said. 

Good luck!


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

Veritas said:


> It will take a long time for DHG to carpet w/o co2. It's possible I guess, but I haven't had luck with that, despite many attempts. If you dry start the tank, that might allow for the DHG to carpet, then flood the tank after. I definitely recommend using Miracle Gro Organic Potting mix below your substrate with DHG - it loves it.
> 
> Your best option for medium to high light is probably the 12 inch Planted+ based on what you have said.
> 
> Good luck!


Alright thanks so much! i'll stay updated. Furthermore does anyone know what type of extremely small snail would be good for cleaning dead plant matter in DHG? and other plants? thanks


----------



## AlbertoniO (Apr 22, 2014)

my new Fugeray only just arrive so I have no idea about growth and algae yet. I bought a small canister filter from Ebay to replace the stock filter. Still waiting for that one though


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

AlbertoniO said:


> my new Fugeray only just arrive so I have no idea about growth and algae yet. I bought a small canister filter from Ebay to replace the stock filter. Still waiting for that one though


Link? I was thinking of getting one of these..

An ebay filter that has 80 gph in both 15 and 20 gals.






However the gph is so high I'm concerned its not good for a planted tank. I don't know. I was just curious what would be good for it.


----------



## AlbertoniO (Apr 22, 2014)

I bought this one. Is coming from China so expect a two week wait at the least (if you are living in Europe that is). It was the cheapest one I could find so I'm not sure about the quality.

[Ebay Link Removed]

Edit: search for this in the search bar of Ebay: 150L/H 5.5W External Mini Canister Water Filter for Aquarium Fish Tank 220V


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

I just picked this up. Heard it was okay from an expert: Search on ebay "Aquarium Internal Filter 3-in-1 Multi-Function Pump 20 Gallon Fish Tank 80 GPH"

Perhaps it will do good, looks like a Tom 45 gph which I heard does extremely well for this tank but since they are discontinued I got an off brand filter. Also, my semi new tank (almost a month) has had a diatom bloom. Is it hazardous and any way to get it off.


----------

